# Podium mit 27,5 Reifen



## lhampe (16. September 2016)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand probiert das Podium mit 27,5 Laufrädern zu fahren? 

Passt das überhaupt oder kommt der Reifen dann ans Sitzrohr?


----------



## Stefan H (29. September 2016)

Wir haben es mal probiert aus Spaß probiert. ..funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

